# Zweite Festplatte nutzen



## AndréS (24. März 2008)

Hallo,
bis jetzt habe ich dazu nichts gefunden. Ich suche trotzdem nochmal weiter.

Also ich habe eine zweite Festplatte im System. Ist auch alles gemountet. Nun wollte ich wissen, wie kann ich das einstellen, dass ISPConfig nun die zweite Festplatte auch mit Webpaketen versieht.

Vielen Dank.

André


----------



## Till (24. März 2008)

Du kannst nicht ohne weiteres beide Festpatten für Web-Pakete benutzen.

Entweder Du konfigurierst sie im Raid bzw. LVM oder aber Du benutzt nur eine Platte für Web-Pakete, da ein Verzeichnis wie z.B, /var/www nicht ohne weiteres auf 2 Festplatten gelichzeitig zeigen kann, solch ein Pfad ist immer auf ein Device gemountet. Das kann eine Festplattenpartition sein oder aber eine Raid Partition.


----------



## AndréS (24. März 2008)

Hi,

oh. das ist natürlich nicht gut. Was heißt den Raid? dann sind die doch zusammengeschaltet oder irre ich? 
Wenn ja, wie kann ich die als Raid schalten? Oder gibt es ein trutorial dafür?

Danke

André


----------



## Till (25. März 2008)

> Was heißt den Raid? dann sind die doch zusammengeschaltet oder irre ich?


Ja.

Tutorials zu Raid und LVM findest Du z.B. auf howtoforge.com, die sind noch nicht alle auf howtoforge.de verfügbar. Ich würde Dir empfehlen erstmal etwas allgemenies zum Thema Raid und LVM zum besseren Verstaändnis der Howtos zu lesen, z.B. wikipedia.


----------



## AndréS (25. März 2008)

Okay, super werde ich machen. Ich danke dir. Daher habe ich sie net gefunden  

Freundlichste Grüße

André


----------

